# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik heb het snel koud

## Leontien

> Kreeg jij het al naar je kop geslingerd dat koud hebben tussen je oren zit? Ergens klopt deze statement wel een beetje, maar de reden waarom vrouwen gevoeliger zijn voor koude, is puur biologisch.


HLN

*Heb jij het snel koud ongeacht of het zomer of winter is? Of heb je het alleen koud in de winter? of heb je het juist helemaal niet snel koud?*

Breng je stem uit en geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## jolanda27

Ik ben een echte koukleum. Dus heb ik het snel koud.
Hoewel ik tegenwoordig het ineens warm kan krijgen (opvliegers), maar dat zal de leeftijd dan wel zijn.

----------


## ishbel

Zelfs als het zomers 30 graden is, lukt het mij nog om koude voeten te hebben. Mijn garderobe kent veel dikke truien voor de winter. Ook met het sporten al snel thermokleding aan. En lekker dikke zelfgebreide sokken als de temperatuur richting 10 en lager gaat. Altijd een deken bij de hand als ik op de bank zit.

----------


## dotito

Heb meestal koude handen en voeten best wel vervelend. Doe dan altijd van die thermische sokken aan want anders is het echt geen doen.

----------


## [email protected]

Ik heb snel koude voeten met de tweede teen van de linkervoet die blauw paars wordt.
Als in aan de pc. zit heb ik ook snel last van koude handen

----------


## sietske763

heb het al tijden zo warm(overgangs opvliegers)
scheelt weer gas kosten!!

----------


## slappeling

ik heb het ook altijd koud vooral in de herfst en winter voeten en handen 
sokken in bed aan

----------


## conpom

Ik heb, als bijwerking van bepaalde medicijnen, snel last van "dode" vingers. Heel hardnekkig want handschoenen/wanten ed houden het niet tegen. In de zomer heb ik er geen last van maar met het weer van nu begint het weer te komen.... Ik zie dan ook best wel op tegen de komende herfst/wintermaanden...

----------


## Sylvia93

De laatste paar jaren heb ik hier ook ontzettend veel last van! De laatste paar maanden zelfs extreem, ik heb het gewoon steenkoud als ik in huis zit terwijl het 23 gr in huis is?
Iedereen zweet zich dan kapot en ik zit te bibberen onder een deken haha!

----------


## Strandvogel

Ja, ik heb het koud bij elke temperatuurswisseling; van koud naar warm en van warm naar koud.
Ook stress veroorzaakt bij mij koude rillingen en dode vingers.
Heel irritant!

----------


## Elza1812

Ja , ook ik heb het snel koud, altijd kouden handen en voeten.
Bij mij thuis, is het goed verwarmd, maar kom ik ergens op bezoek, heb ik het na een tijdje altijd koud, niet leuk.

----------


## Raimun

> Ja , ook ik heb het snel koud, altijd kouden handen en voeten.
> Bij mij thuis, is het goed verwarmd, maar kom ik ergens op bezoek, heb ik het na een tijdje altijd koud, niet leuk.


...bezoek? ....Nederland ? of België ?...haha!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## christel1

Raimun, onnozel menneken om het op zijn vlaams te zeggen.... 
Ik ben ook een koukleum, zelfs in het putje zomer als het 30 graden of meer is dan lig ik met sokken aan in bed terwijl de rest van mijn lichaam wel warm heeft. Dus ja toch maar sokken aan in bed anders slaap ik nog slechter dan ik nu al slaap en dat is dus heel slecht momenteel....

----------


## Raimun

> Raimun, onnozel menneken om het op zijn vlaams te zeggen.... 
> Ik ben ook een koukleum, zelfs in het putje zomer als het 30 graden of meer is dan lig ik met sokken aan in bed terwijl de rest van mijn lichaam wel warm heeft. Dus ja toch maar sokken aan in bed anders slaap ik nog slechter dan ik nu al slaap en dat is dus heel slecht momenteel....


Hej Christel 1° !!
"" Zalig de armen van geest , aan hen behoort het rijk der hemelen !! "" :Cool: 
't zal daar wel warm genoeg zijn zeker ??..dus troost je ..
Ik ben nogal " warmbloedig "..heb voorlopig nog geen zin om er te gaan kijken !

"..sokken aan in bed .." ..hier ga ik wijselijk maar niet over uitwijden zeker.. haha !! 
zeker niet als jij voor de rest niets anders ..... :Confused: 

Dat jij momenteel heel slecht slaapt verwondert mij ook niet !!  :Wink: 
Jij plaatst nogal wat reacties..adviezen..commentaren ..enz. "" momenteel ! "...
Als je dat allemaal , + jouw sokken mee naar bed neemt ..amaai zulle !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Niet dat jij je moet inhouden hoor , verre van ..'t is soms wel leerrijk/ plezant !!  :Smile: 
Laat het wel op jouw pc achter als je slapen gaat ,, kan zijn dat het je helpt !! 
De geest vraagt op tijd wat rust !!! :Wink: 
Groetjes ..van het ' menneke '' ...ken je die nog ?? dat was ook ne plezante !! :Wink:

----------


## gossie

lieve mensen,

doe thermo-onderkleding aan, en je hebt het gauw warm. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

Raimun, 
Ik neem mijn pc niet mee naar mijn bed hoor, behalve mijn smartphone zodat ik mijn mails kan checken als ik niet kan slapen (cynisch hoor).... En ik wou het nog net niet schrijven... enkel sokken aan en de rest niet maar ik wist zeker dat jij er ging op reageren... en die gaan wel uit in geval van hoor :-)
En ja ik heb forse slaapproblemen hoor en die hebben niks met mijn gemoedstoestand te maken, zal je daarover wel eens een PB sturen. 
Gossie.... sokken bestaat dat ook in thermisch ondergoed ? een lange onderbroek of onderhemdje heb ik nu niet echt nodig, ik doe wel een flanellen pyama aan in de winter... en in de week mag mijn hond mee onder de dekens, lekker warm tegen mijn rug en in het weekend heb ik mijn ventje wel om me warm te houden onder de dekens maar dat vindt mijn hond dan weer niet fijn dat hij niet onder de dekens mag slapen (is ook zo'n koukleum gelijk zijn baasje) en echt als hij net geschoren is dan moet ik hem soms 's nachts zijn pulletje aandoen omdat hij me anders echt wakker houdt, dat ventje kan niet slapen als hij het koud heeft (lees net getrimd)... ja het is nu ook een huishond he en gaat alleen maar buiten op iets te doen... 
doeggie

----------


## Raimun

> Raimun, 
> Ik neem mijn pc niet mee naar mijn bed hoor, behalve mijn smartphone zodat ik mijn mails kan checken als ik niet kan slapen (cynisch hoor).... En ik wou het nog net niet schrijven... enkel sokken aan en de rest niet maar ik wist zeker dat jij er ging op reageren... en die gaan wel uit in geval van hoor :-)
> En ja ik heb forse slaapproblemen hoor en die hebben niks met mijn gemoedstoestand te maken, zal je daarover wel eens een PB sturen. 
> Gossie.... sokken bestaat dat ook in thermisch ondergoed ? een lange onderbroek of onderhemdje heb ik nu niet echt nodig, ik doe wel een flanellen pyama aan in de winter... en in de week mag mijn hond mee onder de dekens, lekker warm tegen mijn rug en in het weekend heb ik mijn ventje wel om me warm te houden onder de dekens maar dat vindt mijn hond dan weer niet fijn dat hij niet onder de dekens mag slapen (is ook zo'n koukleum gelijk zijn baasje) en echt als hij net geschoren is dan moet ik hem soms 's nachts zijn pulletje aandoen omdat hij me anders echt wakker houdt, dat ventje kan niet slapen als hij het koud heeft (lees net getrimd)... ja het is nu ook een huishond he en gaat alleen maar buiten op iets te doen... 
> doeggie


Oeff..dank je Christel1....nu ben ik gerust gesteld !!...hoef ik daar niet meer van wakker te liggen !!  :Wink: 
Die sokken !!...wel er bestaat 'n soort breigaren..met dezelfde eigenschappen .
Breinaalden , heb ik hier nog ergens liggen ,je mag ze hebben hoor ...

Ik zie je al grijnslachen !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...ik wil enkel maar meedenken om jouw probleem op te lossen !! ...dat is toch het doel van MC dacht ik !  :Frown:

----------


## christel1

Raimun.... heb je dan 4 breinaalden liggen want sokken breien dat doe je met 4 naalden, niet met 2 en ik ben niet zo een breifanaat, zou niet weten hoe ik er zou moeten aan beginnen, heb het ooit wel geleerd op school hoor, toen kregen de meisjes nog les "huishoudkunde" en er bestonden nog geen stoomstrijkijzers, laat staan stoomgenerators, heb ik daarop gevloekt zeg..... ik haat het nog altijd om te strijken, leve de kreukjeans, kreukhemdjes, t-shirts die uit de droger komen en nog warm zijn en je direct kan opvouwen maar ja ik ben van de oude stempel zeker ? 
En in de winter, heel veel laagjes aandoen als ik de deur uitga, dubbele sokken (nee nee nog geen lange onderbroek dat laat ik aan de mannen over) alhoewel toen ik nog als perronchef werkte in Brussel-Noord dan deed ik in de winter wel een lange onderbroek van Damart onder mijn uniformbroek maar dat jeukte zo verschrikkelijk.... en op momenten zoals nu dat het echt heel koud is dan ga ik buiten met een t-shirt met lange mouwen, een pull, een fleece, een jas, een sjaal, muts en handschoenen en dan kan ik er wel tegen.... En zeggen dat ik verzot ben op skiën en dan heb ik het niet koud.... maar dan wel liefst op de Kronplatz in Italië en in het dal een lekker warme wijn drinken en een lekkere pizza eten onder de middag... mag ook wel eens zeker ?

----------


## sietske763

wat gossie schrijft werkt echt,
bij de action verkopen ze thermo leggings en t shirts met lange mouwen, hoppa leuk jurkje erover en gaan met die banaan!

----------


## Raimun

> Raimun.... heb je dan 4 breinaalden liggen want sokken breien dat doe je met 4 naalden, niet met 2 en ik ben niet zo een breifanaat, zou niet weten hoe ik er zou moeten aan beginnen, heb het ooit wel geleerd op school hoor, toen kregen de meisjes nog les "huishoudkunde" en er bestonden nog geen stoomstrijkijzers, laat staan stoomgenerators, heb ik daarop gevloekt zeg..... ik haat het nog altijd om te strijken, leve de kreukjeans, kreukhemdjes, t-shirts die uit de droger komen en nog warm zijn en je direct kan opvouwen maar ja ik ben van de oude stempel zeker ? 
> En in de winter, heel veel laagjes aandoen als ik de deur uitga, dubbele sokken (nee nee nog geen lange onderbroek dat laat ik aan de mannen over) alhoewel toen ik nog als perronchef werkte in Brussel-Noord dan deed ik in de winter wel een lange onderbroek van Damart onder mijn uniformbroek maar dat jeukte zo verschrikkelijk.... en op momenten zoals nu dat het echt heel koud is dan ga ik buiten met een t-shirt met lange mouwen, een pull, een fleece, een jas, een sjaal, muts en handschoenen en dan kan ik er wel tegen.... En zeggen dat ik verzot ben op skiën en dan heb ik het niet koud.... maar dan wel liefst op de Kronplatz in Italië en in het dal een lekker warme wijn drinken en een lekkere pizza eten onder de middag... mag ook wel eens zeker ?


Hej....
Breinaalden heb ik voldoende ....dat is geen probleem...
Breien : effe denken !! ..insteken , draadje overslaan .;doorhalen.. af laten gaan ...
ook nog op school geleerd .. :Wink: 
Ik was 20 in '69..heb Woodstock overleefd en het hele Flower Power gedoe  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
...strijken was wel het minste van onze zorgen ..kan ik ook over mee praten ..
In Brussel Noord ..waren aangenamere aktiviteiten dan op het perron staan ! :Wink: als ik me goed herinner van in mijne studenten tijd !! hoho !  :Big Grin: 
Het belangrijkste bij skieën is " de après ski "..questie van de lichaamstemp. op peil te houden , dat weet je wel hé !! :Cool: 
Volgens mij vergeet je wel iets als je nu buiten gaat ??? ...
..ja ja ..dat is het !! ..die sokken natuurlijk !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dotito

Heb altijd koude voeten, en heb vernomen dat dat bij mij van mijn bètablokkers komt. Dat is een typische nevenwerking van inderal! Wel soms lastig hoor want in de zomer thuis loop ik geregeld met sokjes rond. En dat is ook niet altijd goed voor u voeten, want die moeten kunnen luchten!

----------


## christel1

@Do,
Ik heb ook altijd koude voeten en neem ook bètablokkers, ik loop in de zomer nu niet met sokken rond maar ik lig er wel mee in bed 's avonds.... of het moet echt 30 graden zijn dan mogen mijn sokken uit maar soms zit ik dan nog in een warm voetbadje hoor 's avonds omdat ik echt ijskoude voeten heb... en ik loop zelfs in de zomer in minirok maar met botten aan omdat ik kouwe voeten heb.... schoon zicht hoor...

----------


## kimmie101996

ik heb ook alteid koude handen en voeten. echt heel vervelend! 
ik ging eergister in de sauna en echt ik had het HEET maar als ik mijn voeten voelde waren die gewoon koud :S

----------


## dotito

@kimmie,

Anders moet je eens een volledig bloedafname laten doen en vragen dat ze zeker u schildklierwaardes checken, daar kan je ook koude handen/voeten van krijgen. Was bij mij toch het geval.

----------


## kimmie101996

> @kimmie,
> 
> Anders moet je eens een volledig bloedafname laten doen en vragen dat ze zeker u schildklierwaardes checken, daar kan je ook koude handen/voeten van krijgen. Was bij mij toch het geval.


ik heb al veel bloed afnames gehad maar ik weet niet zeker of dat ook is geprikt ik kan het eens navragen 
bedankt!

----------


## meneereddie

Had regelmatig koude handen en voeten. Dat voelde ik zelf niet. Maar ik merkte dat pas als ik een ander lichaamsdeel aanraakte met de handen of voeten.
Sinds ik met roken gestopt ben, heb ik geen koude handen en voeten meer.

=========================================

Koude en warmte kunnen ook van hormoonschommelingen komen. (bijnier/schildklier/hypofyse/menstruatie/overgang/etc...etc)

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb wel snel last van koude voeten en koude handen, maar ik heb het niet snel koud, en anders trek ik gewoon nog een laag kleding aan  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

had het altijd afschuwelijk warm......
maar hoe meer kilo,s eraf gaan....hoe kouder het wordt!
hahaha gyn zou zeggen; ""he he, eindelijk je ""winterjas"" uitgetrokken""??

----------


## Luuss0404

LOL sietske  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Oh voor de mensen die t snel koud hebben, even lekker opwarmen in de sauna is heerlijk!

----------

